# A Few Little Monsters .... And An Invicta



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

taken in the garden










while at an outdoor restaurant abroad










found in the accomodation while abroad


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool, how did you get the wasp to land there, Jam, luck patience or force?


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was at an outdoor restaurant in Hungary, it was buzzing around then landed on the watch.

I also thought it was a wasp and I'm OK with wasps(although my daughter was running away).

It wasn't until I looked at the image that I realised it was a hoverfly.

I reckon it may have seen the shiny surface and thought it was a drink.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Arghhhhhh... spiders :yucky:

not my favourite..


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> Arghhhhhh... spiders :yucky:
> 
> not my favourite..


Nor mine, especialy ones abroad :fear:

I do like the look of the Monsters though. Have been considering buying one for a while, are they really as big on the wrist as the name sugests?


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

the Monsters are a very substantial watch, not least because the bezel is higher than the crystal to protect it, and the case comes up to surround the bezel to stop from being moved accidentally, proper diver's watch.

The bracelet itself is also a proper piece of engineering, nice heavy quality.


----------

